# Scott CR1 Elite



## danstantonjr

I have been trolling this forum for a while and have not seen a lot of people who went with the CR1 Elite... For those of you who got the Team or Pro, why did you go up or down? 

Just put a down payment on teh Elite 2012, but I an offer from my LBS for a 2013 Pro for a good price

ultegra vs. rival
sycros vs. mavic

anything I should be considering?


----------



## z85guy

The team fit my budget. Ive riden 5700 for some time prior and I like it


----------



## wassler

Hi,

I have a CR1 elite and am perfectly happy with it. The Sram rival groupset works flawlessly. Mine is equipped with Mavic ksyrium elite wheels which are perfectly fine for me. The frame and fork are very nice and quite comfortable for a roadbike. I don't think I'll be upgrading any time soon.

Kind regards,

Wouter.


----------



## Rugby11

what was the price offered on the 2013? I have looked at the syncros wheels...mostly DT swiss parts i believe


----------



## Roadbikecurious

I bought the Team as it fit my budget. I was looking at secondhand Pros and Elites, but they were either sold, the wrong size or too far away for me to test. I got the Team at a 30% discount. I am quite happy with the bike and will upgrade parts as they wear out or when I get the desire to upgrade.


----------



## danstantonjr

Bought the CR1 elite. Love the bike, super fast!

Thanks for the help


----------



## Z6_esb

I, too, am looking at the CR1 Elite/Pro. I would want the Red and Black Frame with the SRAM Group Set. Wheels are irrelevant as I have some EC90SLs to put on. I wonder if they would let that fly?


----------



## jleeasc

I just got home from riding a 2012 CR1 Elite. I thought I had decided on a Spec Roubaix Sport Compact with Tiagara front and 105 shifters and rear. The Scott was a nice ride, however it is a 61cm. The lbs will put a shorter stem(?) on for me. I'm 6'2" with a 34" inseam and it seemed to fit ok. Was really wanting a more upright(relaxed) position like the Roubaix or Trek Domane and this seems to be in the same category. It's discounted to 2100$ but I am a newb and not familiar with the Scott brand. Wondering about the Rival group. I have researched the Shimano components but don't know much about SRAM. How does it compare in quality to 105's(again, I'm a newb)? It is much lighter feeling than the Roubaix. Think I liked it.


----------

